# hollowing systems



## log2lumber (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello,

I am looking at 3 hollowing systems and looking for thoughts.  Most of the items I will hollow are either open vessels up to 12" deep or closed saucer vessels (8" deep) with a small hole.  I have a Nova DVR.

I am looking at;
1.  Elbo tools articulated system.
2.  Lyle Jamieson's system
3.  The Carter Hollow Roller

Can't afford all 3


----------



## el_d (Jan 2, 2012)

Ive heard good things about the Monster hollowing rig. Its highly recomended in th turners forum at SMC.

I really want one....


----------



## razor524 (Jan 3, 2012)

I was just about to pull the trigger on the Carter system, but Monster and Jamieson both look good and the package price with the laser is about the same as the Carter and they appear to be able to be used on larger vessels than the Carter.  I am thinking the Monster may be what I end up with.  I am not a fan of the Elbo system from my research.  Let us know what you end up with.


----------



## JAZNCARR (Jan 3, 2012)

The carter Vibrates alot and you get a ton of chatter marks. The lyle jamison. Hands down and definitely is the best thing out there. Get the laser and the. Round cutter add on. When u get a few. Extra bucks


----------



## holmqer (Jan 3, 2012)

I plan to build my own Elbo type system fairly soon. I should be able to make one for under $30 using 4140 alloy steel


----------



## lorbay (Jan 3, 2012)

Chuck I have one of these and am very pleased with it.
http://www.onegoodturn.ca/

Lin.


----------



## Harley2001 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chusk this is one that i use and like it alot http://monster-lathe-tools.com/cart.php?target=product&product_id=274&category_id=63


----------



## Wildman (Jan 3, 2012)

Carter system might work well on your Nova lathe, might also look at Don Derry hollowing system. Both systems great for small lathes and easy enough to make your own. 

David Reeks from UK has nice hollowing system for both small and large lathes unfortunately not sold here. Easy enough to make a Reeks system.

Jamison system started out as a homemade system, can get advice on building  your own from his site and other placed on the web. 

Capt Eddy has a version of Elbo system on the web. 

Am not knock your NOVA, can modify any hollowing system to work better on it.

Look around where there is a will there is a way!


----------



## wayno (Jan 5, 2012)

I have several systems and donald derry has a great system with probablt the best laser adjustment on the market. I have some friends with an elbo and they hate it. Cobra has the strongest system with articulating arms. Lyle Jamison is easy to build and I wouldn't spend the money on a new one. Just say'in


----------



## Justturnin (Jan 5, 2012)

I have the Jamison and really like it.  The problem is my Lathe is too weak to turn a nice size piece so I put it to the side until I get my Rikon 70-450


----------



## log2lumber (Jan 6, 2012)

@holmerq, build 2 and I will buy the second one for that price


----------



## Wildman (Jan 7, 2012)

This system will only cost about $450 if can find it still sold here.
http://vermec.tripod.com/PDFs/hollow.pdf


----------

